# hovnivál



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,

vím, že to znamená beetle. Ale v této větě mě vypadá, že má i druhý význam:

On budoval svůj nový obchod po způsobu hovniválů.

Děkuju


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Yep, it`s a dung-beetle.
Hovno means "dung", bullshit, excrements". Incidentally it means the same in Russian and, I suspect, other Slavic languages.
scarabeo stercorario


----------



## booboobear

I agree. The sentence is (probably) describing his activity scornfully, contemptuously, with disdain...(missing context)


----------



## winpoj

Hovnivál si kutálí svou kuličku.
Možná se jedná o odkaz na charakter hovniválů v Čapkově hře Ze života hmyzu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------

